# There's a sucker born every minute.



## table1349 (May 12, 2017)

An there will be a ton of them that fall for this:  
*Music Festival: Pay Us $500 to Shoot Concert Photos for Us*


----------



## Vtec44 (May 12, 2017)

But you'll get a lot of exposure!!


----------



## tirediron (May 12, 2017)

Wow... just... WOW!


----------



## 480sparky (May 12, 2017)

You can pay me $450 instead.


----------



## KmH (May 12, 2017)

I wonder what they consider a 'professional camera'?


----------



## table1349 (May 12, 2017)

KmH said:


> I wonder what they consider a 'professional camera'?


Any camera with a body attached to it and $500 in their hand would be my guess.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 12, 2017)

So they edited it... then removed it... good! glad it was made public and they had to, um, rethink the whole thing.


----------



## table1349 (May 12, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> So they edited it... then removed it... good! glad it was made public and they had to, um, rethink the whole thing.


Sorry there Sharon but I must disagree with your statement.  I do not believe that there was any thinking involved in the first place.


----------



## tirediron (May 12, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > So they edited it... then removed it... good! glad it was made public and they had to, um, rethink the whole thing.
> ...


Sure there was... they were thinking, "How can we liberate suckers from $500?"  Seems like they came up with a pretty good way to me.


----------



## Gary A. (May 12, 2017)

Does the $500 include admission.  Desert Trip, aka Oldchella, was a two day concert with tickets going for $199 a day.  For another $100, you're up front and you can take photos with a pro camera ... sounds like a good deal to me, at least for Desert Trip. Dunno about Firefly ... mmmmhhh ... VIP passes go for $2499 ...


----------



## EIngerson (May 12, 2017)

Ahhh man!!!! You mean the offers gone?!?!?!


----------



## table1349 (May 12, 2017)

EIngerson said:


> Ahhh man!!!! You mean the offers gone?!?!?!


For only $300 I will let you shoot anything in my house all you want and then you can turn all your photos over to me and you will never see them again.


----------



## EIngerson (May 12, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh man!!!! You mean the offers gone?!?!?!
> ...




Count me in!!!


----------



## table1349 (May 12, 2017)

EIngerson said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > EIngerson said:
> ...


I forgot to mention, there is a $100 handling fee.


----------



## EIngerson (May 12, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...




Ummm, what are you going to handle?


----------



## table1349 (May 13, 2017)

EIngerson said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > EIngerson said:
> ...


Your money of course.


----------



## EIngerson (May 13, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...




HAHAHA!!! Touche'


----------



## nerwin (May 14, 2017)

Everyone's a photographer today!


----------



## 480sparky (May 14, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Everyone's a perfeshunnel photographer today!



FIFY.


----------

